
Jaw-Dropping Pen and Ink Cityscapes That Seem to Sprawl into Infinity by Ben Sack - ColinWright
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/04/the-sprawling-pen-and-ink-cityscapes-of-ben-sack/
======
seren
What is mind-boggling is that it is done manually by hand, and not
automatically generated in any way.

